# 4/27 Fernandina Reds



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

Got out on the low tide and worked it all the way to the flood. Started throwing jigs to some skinny water fish then started throwing topwater as the water rose. This past week we have had solid action on top but tonight wasnt as good. Wind probably didnt help any. Did get to bring a couple quality reds to the boat. 

The water is warming up and the fish are starting to chase bait. Have not seen this much activity on the water in a while.

Slayer Inc Smoking Mullet SST did the work today.





Oh and I found a new way to make idle zones more fun


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice report. I'll be heading "home" this weekend (along with thousands of other people) and am thinking of pulling my skiff over. 

Wasn't going to because of all of the boat traffic with Shrimp Fest, but your pics make me reconsider...


----------



## Maverick904 (May 28, 2013)

there shouldnt be too much traffic back in the creeks, just by downtown and in the ICW. If the weather holds im hoping to be fishing friday.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah baby, Superman! [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL, nice last picture. I think I accidentally sold my fishing mojo along with the boat. Another good report


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Love the last pic!


----------



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice report!


----------

